# 05 Mini Cooper S build



## jbonly21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Picked up a 2005 Mini for my daily about 3 weeks ago, but I might end up making it into a track car.









first mod, e46 shift knob.








My New to Me Daily Driver ( Got 6 Speed )


----------

